# Gore race photos



## jhcreeker (May 29, 2007)

Does anyone know where online I can check out the photos from the Gore race? The ones from the slideshow too?


----------



## tjburns (Mar 15, 2013)

*gore photos*

go to rapidimagephoto.com. they're under the special events category. they got some good ones too!


----------



## johnnywetuber (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi JHCreeker

I don't know if you saw the post or not but I put up a Gore Canyon Race Video on YouTube with the link here on Mountain Buzz.
http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f41/gornage-13-gore-canyon-race-video-2013-a-50008.html#post332958

Hopefully this link works or just search it. "Gornage 13" Gore Canyon Race 2013


----------



## timberline (Jan 24, 2008)

*Results*

and the Results are at Gore Canyon Race | Timberline Tours
THANK YOU EVERYONE!!!


----------

